# 625 Squadron



## edgar (Jun 5, 2009)

Greetings one and all from Alba (Scotland)This is my first post which has come about owing to some research i'm currently undertaking-please allow me to explain. I am the grandson of Sqdn.Ldr. C.W.C.Hamilton,D.F.C., who joined the R.A.F.V.R. in 1938 and served until 1947. During this time he served with Coastal Command (27 ops) in 1940 and again during 1944/45 with 625 and 617 squadrons (a combined total of 36 ops). He also put in an appearance during the Berlin airlift with the first civilian outfit called in- Inflight Refuelling Ltd?- and piloted the tanker plane (Lancastrian) used to demonstrate to both the U.S.A.A.F's and R.A.F.'s top brass this crazy new notion of juicing-up whilst on the wing! He was awarded a Master Air Pilot's diploma (No.300) by The Guild of Master Air Pilots and Air Navigators in 1960. So why am I telling you all this? The answer is that I need some advice on what to do with all the logbooks, photographs and other related bits and bobs, one of which is a 625 Squadron armorial wall plaque, presumably going with grandfather when he moved on to 617 Squadron in early 1945. Is there a 625 Squadron museum or anything remotely similar? They will have to wait 'til i'm dead though. I sincerely appreciate your forbearance in reading this far and look forward to hearing from you. Love the site-there seems to be quite a few interesting characters around. Cheers! p.s. Please be gentle as i've only been computer-illiterate for a very short time!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Edgar. The reason I joined this forum was due to seeing a post about 625 Squadron! One of the members here is the grandson of a 625 pilot, who's Lanc featured in one of my paintings, and the resulting prints, signed by the pilot and remaining crew members. I can't for the life of me remember his Username, but if you send me a P.M., I'll put you in touch. He has been doing a fair amount of research into 625 Squadron and its operations, and has a few contacts who might be able to help you. I'm suggesting this as I don't think he gets on to the forum very often, so I don't mind making the introductions.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## jupiter (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Welcome to the forum , my Grandfather flew with 625 and it has turned into a bit of a labour of love for me, so much so i am considering writing a book sometime in the future. There is a Squadron association in existence and an online forum with a website under construction.If you Pm me i can provide further help.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Pete! I was just about to e-mail you about this, so you've saved me a job mate!
BTW, I've found those pics I mentioned, which you might have seen before, so if you'd like copies, let me know, and I'll e-mail or post them to you.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## jupiter (Jun 5, 2009)

no worries that would be great
hope your well


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, edgar! Sometimes it is a small world.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Some colorful history in your family. Hope you have fun here.


----------



## edgar (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! Nice to find a group of like-minded people so i'm hoping to stick around for a while!


----------

